# Results and a question



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello!

My doctor's office called tonight and said that my uptake scan was consistent with Graves. They are calling in a prescription that I will pick up tomorrow.

They told me that I need to schedule an ultra sound and I could kick myself becuase I didn't ask why. My blood tests and uptake scan confirm Graves - I don't understand the additional test. Any ideas?

Thanks for the support 

Crockie


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Ultrasound can provide accurate information about the structure of the thyroid. The exam can help tell the difference between a sac containing fluid (cyst) and abnormal tissue that may or may not be cancerous (a tumor), goiter and condition of a nodule as well as other thyroid conditions.

Don't kick yourself :winking0051: The doctor can use the Ultrasound results and the results of other tests to direct your care.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Crockie said:


> Hello!
> 
> My doctor's office called tonight and said that my uptake scan was consistent with Graves. They are calling in a prescription that I will pick up tomorrow.
> 
> ...


If you had an radioactive uptake scan,I cannot think of a reason to get a sonogram other than to bill the insurance. But, ask your doctor. I don't know everything, that is for sure!

So..............you do have Graves'! Well, dang. Just know we are here for you.

What med did the doctor put you on and how much? Did he Rx a beta blocker also; that is if you are having palps?


----------



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> If you had an radioactive uptake scan,I cannot think of a reason to get a sonogram other than to bill the insurance. But, ask your doctor. I don't know everything, that is for sure!
> 
> So..............you do have Graves'! Well, dang. Just know we are here for you.
> 
> What med did the doctor put you on and how much? Did he Rx a beta blocker also; that is if you are having palps?


Hi Andros,

My regular MD started me on a beta blocker for my racing heart a couple of weeks ago. The Endo just Rx'd Methimazole 10MG, twice a day. Are you familiar with the drug? I'm looking forward to feeling better and hope it works fast!

As always, thank you for your support. I really appreciate your posts.

Crockie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Crockie said:


> Hi Andros,
> 
> My regular MD started me on a beta blocker for my racing heart a couple of weeks ago. The Endo just Rx'd Methimazole 10MG, twice a day. Are you familiar with the drug? I'm looking forward to feeling better and hope it works fast!
> 
> ...


Oh, good; that should calm you down. The Methimazole will do the trick. When does he want in for labs next?

Glad you are on the beta blocker too and when you find out why the sonogram, I sure would like to know as well. Always anxious to learn something new.

Did you take your first dose of Methimazole this morning? It is fast-acting so I wonder if you feel better?

You are welcome; I appreciate you.....................period!hugs1 Hope you feel better and soon!


----------



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

GD Women said:


> Ultrasound can provide accurate information about the structure of the thyroid. The exam can help tell the difference between a sac containing fluid (cyst) and abnormal tissue that may or may not be cancerous (a tumor), goiter and condition of a nodule as well as other thyroid conditions.
> 
> Don't kick yourself :winking0051: The doctor can use the Ultrasound results and the results of other tests to direct your care.


Hi GD Women!

Hmmmmm... Interesting. I say that because during the scan a woman (not the tech) came in and felt my neck and then marked it with something and then contiunued the scan. I didn't think much of it - I thought it was just part of what they do. Maybe it is and now I am reading too much into it 

Anyway, I am very excited to start treatment and can't wait to feel better.

Thank you so much for your response to my post. You guys are just the best and I appreciate each and every one of you!

Crockie


----------



## francescabarnes (Feb 19, 2010)

I feel like saying congratulations on the diagnosis only because I know how relieved I felt to have something to blame my issues on! 

I'm familiar with the Methimazole so felt compelled to chime in. When I was first diagnosed in November 2009, I was placed on the same dosage (I was given 5mg tablets and told to take 2, twice a day). It worked wonders very quickly (though hopefully you've felt, as I did, that the beta blockers were pretty awesome in calming some of my symptoms too).

I have a thread on here with my story, and it kind of goes into the dosages and how they've changed as my condition has improved. As of April 7, 2010 I'm on 2.5mg of the Meth a DAY. Woo-hoo! More importantly, my thread has a lot of the symptoms that I felt were a result of the Meth, and while everyone is different, I think that may be helpful to you at least to review.

I think if I could give you a suggestion, it would be to closely monitor your symtoms, write them down (even if it's here on these boards which is what I do) so that you have a history you can track. I quickly went from hyper to hypo, and had to rely on myself (not my endo or my labs) and my feelings to tell.

Ok well, good luck with everything!!!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Well, congrats on getting a diagnosis, but sorry it was Graves. However, as you have heard, I'm sure, Graves can be controlled. Good luck!!


----------



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

Andros said:


> Oh, good; that should calm you down. The Methimazole will do the trick. When does he want in for labs next?
> 
> Glad you are on the beta blocker too and when you find out why the sonogram, I sure would like to know as well. Always anxious to learn something new.
> 
> ...


I took my first dose today at 11:00. I don't feel any different yet but I don't feel any worse! I'm happy to hear that it is fast acting; I'm looking forward to tomorrow's dose (sounds odd but it's true.)

I see the doctor again on May 5 and she wants labs done the week before I go in.

I'll definitely tell you what the doctor says about the ultrasound.

Hugs back to you, Andros.

Crockie


----------



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

francescabarnes said:


> I feel like saying congratulations on the diagnosis only because I know how relieved I felt to have something to blame my issues on!
> 
> I'm familiar with the Methimazole so felt compelled to chime in. When I was first diagnosed in November 2009, I was placed on the same dosage (I was given 5mg tablets and told to take 2, twice a day). It worked wonders very quickly (though hopefully you've felt, as I did, that the beta blockers were pretty awesome in calming some of my symptoms too).
> 
> ...


Congratulations indeed! I know exactly what you mean.

I will look up your thread as soon as I finish this message. I am looking forward to reading about your experience. As you said, everyone is different but I think it helps to hear about someone elses reaction. We can compare notes 

Thanks so much for your message and it's nice to "meet" you.

Crockie


----------



## Crockie (Apr 4, 2010)

hillaryedrn said:


> Well, congrats on getting a diagnosis, but sorry it was Graves. However, as you have heard, I'm sure, Graves can be controlled. Good luck!!


Thanks, Hillaryedrn!

Looking back, I hadn't really felt "right" for the last few years but was hesitant to complain so I kind of suffered in silenece. When my doctor told me I had Graves I almost jumped up and hugged her!

Anyway, things are looking up and I couldn't be happier.

Happy Day,

Crockie


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I know what you mean! It's so wonderful to finally have someone say "No, you aren't crazy, there really IS something wrong with you!" I, too, went a while without anyone validating what I was feeling. So, I completely understand what you mean about wanting to jump up and hug them! Hahaha!! Here's to hoping the medication gets you feeling better real soon!


----------

